# Victory Armor Piercing shafts for 3D/field



## Metal Mick (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi all,

I have a longish draw length and shoot spots - both FITA target and a variety of field. 3D is a favorite though I get to shoot it infrequently. My draw length makes it hard to find light arrows and for a few years I shot CX Maxima Selects.

Moving to Victory AP (0.001" straightness) has seen me relegate the CXs to practice arrows only.

The Victory proved easy to match - and their website does them a slight injustice, because there is a little tag on each set with the shaft's weight, so if you want to get two sets, you can ask your supplier to give you two the same weight. Made up, my shafts weigh in at around 325 grains, with 100 grain points, or 20 grains lighter than my Maximas.

I use Beiter nocks exclusively, and found the 2-95X insert/outsert fitted the 400 shafts very well. These nocks protect the end of the shat from damage... somewhat. I destroyed one nock on one day and split the end of a shaft the next. the standard nocks (supplied) would not offer even that much protection.

They group exceptionally well (and that's why protection is important to me). I had no trouble getting 10 in the yellow at 50 metres (say, 55 yards) on an 80cm face, in slightly blowy conditions. (I actually shot 40 arrows and dropped fewer than a dozen points. So a high-end archer could expect better.)

The glue-in points are a bit of a letdown. The first packet I bought had one that was outsized and would not fit into the shaft; the second packet I bought had two that were several grains lighter than the rest and were pretty much unusable. Never had that with any other arrow brand. In the US, this is probably a minor annoyance, but in Australia, my nearest Victory dealer is thousands of kilometres away. Note to Victory: do better - your shafts deserve it.

Still, very pleased overall, and they are well-worth the money I paid for them. I don't have a chronometer, so can't give an accurate speed but my sight tape program suggests I am getting around 300fps at 60lb out of my Alpine Ventura.

Anything I haven't covered, please ask.

Cheers,

Michael P


----------

